# Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza

Sunday, December 12, 2010 10:00 am to 2:00 pm
Admission: $5.00
Early Floor rights: $10.00 (8:30am)

The Holiday Inn
6170 Morgantown Rd.
Morgantown, PA 
(yeah, I know, that's alot of "Morgantown's" ;-)

Mark your calendar! If you are serious about racing or just enjoy cars, this is the show you don't want to miss.
You can browse thru over 60 tables of the top slot, die cast, model, and racing memorabilia dealers on the east coast:

Alan Keener's slots and die cast

Big Donkey Resins

Bradley's Car Collectibles

Harry Nonnemacher's slots, models & die cast

HotLaps Racing

Jerry Schmoyer's Slots

Kiddie Kar Collectibles 

Mike Fasig Graphics

Mr. Aurora-Bob Beers

Old Boys Toys

Resindude

RMS Motorsports

Speed & Sport Memorabilia

Tom Hiester's Miniature Cars

Tom Stumpf

AND A HOST OF OTHERS!!!

For info contact Rick at "[email protected]" or 717-682-2230


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump, bump


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Slot car show Tomorrow!

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!

WHEEL STANDING DRAGSTERS, MONSTER SLOTS, WAAAHHAAAA!
See YOU at the Morgantown,
Keith


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice Turnout today in Morgantown especially considering the weather.

I got what I came for, that being the New O-goes-HO offerings from the Bob and Tom show 
I got the Pink 49 Hot Rod and the Candy Red Hot Pepper.
Nice bodies.

Picked up a Mattel/Tyco 50th anniv Nascar Pontiac Gran Prix with the weirdo 440 single bar magnet chassis.
These chassis are a blast, they have the speed of a 440 but slide somewhat like a tjet at speed. Very forgiving chassis.

Also got 2 Reading Fairgrounds tribute Tshirts, one for me and one for the TM. 
Awesome looking with high quality prints on both sides for only $5 each!
Also got some killer tires from Tommy Heister, great to see him back at a show.

Got to meet Resindude, awesome cars, very well crafted, sorry I was out of cash at that point.

Hope all the vendors made lots of money so they can do this show again.
Let's hear from some others that attended.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I made it and was happy to finish in the middle of the field on the ECHORR track. lots of friendly folks and even found some people I haven't seen in a decade. picked up a few things and was happy to meet Tom Heister too. all my flyers for the Feb 12 2011 Allentown show were taken as well. hope to see you all there and try out the drag track.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..I'll piggyback off Al and add that w/over 200 people coming thru the door it was a good show. 1st show for resindude and resinette so I think the vendors and customers will only grow. The bs sessions are an important part of the show - so seeing alot of the "guys" is always a plus... I left with a Big Daddy tin can model of the "mysterion," 4 resindude bodies, a couple of old skool hot rod patches, and of course the new O-Goes-HO bodies (hey nice shirt Tom)
merry Christmas & see ya all @ the superbowl show...
the mac


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

location, location, location. just off the PA turnpike at exit #298 and plenty of close parking. looking forward to next time too!


----------

